# Fonctionnement CEC



## fernandn (31 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Il y a un problème de fonctionnement de la fonction CEC lorsque l'Apple TV n'est pas la source.
En effet si l'Apple TV n'est pas la source et rentre en mode veille la TV s'éteint alors qu'une autre source fonctionne.
Y a t il moyen de régler ce paramètre dans l'Apple TV car je ne trouve rien.
Merci


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Mai 2018)

Est ce que tu utilises la télécommande de l'Apple TV pour monter et baisser le son de ta TV ?


----------



## colossus928 (16 Mai 2018)

J'ai le même problème avec ma TV malgré que le son soit contrôlé par la remote.

Ca arrive quand je joue à la console sans modifier le son (j'ai un casque) et sans éteindre l'ATV.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de solution si ce n'est de ne pas mettre en veille automatiquement le boitier.


----------



## Giorgio82 (2 Juillet 2018)

Je n’avais jamais activé la veille sur l’Apple TV, et avec ce sujet je viens de remarquer que j’avais ce bug ! Étrange... j’ai l’impression que la Xbox le fait aussi des fois


----------



## Anthony (6 Juillet 2018)

Il me semble que c'est le comportement voulu : une fois HDMI-CEC activé, l'Apple TV prend le contrôle de l'alimentation (et donc allume le téléviseur lorsqu'elle est sollicitée/éteint le téléviseur lorsqu'elle passe en veille) et de l'entrée HDMI (et donc fait passer le téléviseur automatiquement sur son entrée HDMI). L'idée, c'est vraiment que c'est l'Apple TV qui prend le contrôle, y compris sur les autres périphériques. (Pour la télécommande, c'est un peu différent, ça passe par l'infrarouge, et d'ailleurs tu peux faire l'inverse, contrôler l'Apple TV avec la télécommande de ton téléviseur : https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2017/1...ec-la-telecommande-de-votre-televiseur-102290)

 Cela dit, regarde dans les réglages de ton téléviseur. Sur mon LG, je peux régler finement le fonctionnement du CEC, et empêcher le passage automatique sur l'entrée HDMI de l'Apple TV, par exemple.


----------



## fernandn (8 Juillet 2018)

J'ai mis la veille de l'Apple TV sur "jamais". Ainsi elle ne perturbe pas le fonctionnement général.
La TV à l'extinction éteint l'Apple TV.
J'ai 3 sources : Apple TV, LaBox SFR et OPPO.
Je verrai à l'usage comment tout ça se comporte.
A+


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Juillet 2018)

fernandn a dit:


> La TV à l'extinction éteint l'Apple TV.


Bonjour,
Tu es sûr de ça?

Chez moi, avec l'Apple tv 4k configurée avec "Contrôler téléviseurs et récepteurs" sur oui, l'Apple TV active bien le téléviseur, et le met bien en veille.
Par contre, la mise de la TV en veille ne coupe pas l'Apple TV. Alors qu'elle coupe bien les autres équipements connectés en HDMI…
Pour moi, l'Apple TV émet bien des commandes CEC, mais ne peut pas être configurée pour en recevoir.
L'idéal, avec le CEC, c'est de pouvoir le configurer sur chaque équipement aussi bien en émission qu'en réception, ce qui semble ne pas être le cas sur l'Apple TV.
Le Téléviseur étant bien souvent utilisé comme un moniteur, il semble normal qu'en le coupant, via le protocole CEC, il mette tous les équipements HDMI (avec le CEC configuré en réception) en veille.


----------



## BenCece59 (12 Juillet 2018)

De mon côté j'ai une tv lg et si je laisse ma tv sur la source de l'apple tv tout s'éteint tout seul mais si je change de source il y a juste l'apple tv qui se met en veille donc pas de problème ça fonctionne bien. Ça doit sûrement dépendre des marques


----------

